# Best place to buy CO2 equipment



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

I've finally decided that I need CO2 for my planted tank.

Anyone know the best place to buy a tank?

And the other parts of a system?

Thanks :lol:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Being that you live in Penticton, I would suggest Canadian Aquatics or J&L Aquatics (as both of the retailers ship and have excellent pricing).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks Stuart. 

I forgot to mention, I will be coming down to Vancouver this weekend for a week.

Are there any other places you recommend I check out?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you are willing to go used, I have a Milwaukee CO2 regulator for sale here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-co2-regulator-80-ryouh-stone-40-osmocote-carbo-plus-free-204273/


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I own 2 co2 Milwaukee regulators also bought at J and L Aquatics and have not had any issues with them.I would not spend a lot of money to start if you are new to co2.I have tanks with no co2 as well and plants grow well.Co2 will speed up growth and grow more difficult plants.I also recommend this seller who has great knowledge on growing plants.


----------



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

You guys are great. thanks. My understanding is I need the following for the system. Co2 tank --> Regulator --> bubble counter --> air hose --> diffuser
Is that correct? Will check out your ad reckon.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

The regulator Rekon is selling has a bubble counter.You can buy the rest at J and L Aquatics.Rekon may also have other spare parts that could be of use.If not he can lead you in the right direction.Best of luck and Happy Canada Day.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Tensa said:


> You guys are great. thanks. My understanding is I need the following for the system. Co2 tank --> Regulator --> bubble counter --> air hose --> diffuser
> Is that correct? Will check out your ad reckon.


You are correct! I would advise the stiffer CO2 hose, only a few cents more per foot. The diffusers come in all sorts of shapes and designs. I recommend a bazooka. I'll check but don't believe I have anymore spare diffusers.


----------

